# Ithaca problem



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

My buddy has a 50 year old ithaca, that takes only 2 3/4" shells. Last time out, he was shoting 2 3/4" fiocchi's, but after the first or second shot, the gun would not eject the shell. He would have to unload the mag, and actually jam the pump down with quite a bit of force to get the shell out. This is the first time that this problem as occured. He never had a problem with the regular velocity fiocchi's, but last time was shooting the high velocity ones. Is there a problem that could be with the gun, or would a higher velocity shell expand a little bit more that may cause it to jam in the chamber?


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is interesting.....because I had the same thing happen last weekend. I have an Ithaca M37 20ga. that is over 30 years old. It has been a flawless weapon all these years. I was shooting some new Wolf brand ammo and admittedly...my barrel was fairly hot....but for the FIRST time in all these years....I went to pump one thru.....and NO Ejection!!!! I had to take off the barrel...and pry the spend shell out with a knife blade......Never happened before with ANY type of ammo.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I think the problem with the pump was that those fiocchi's are basically crap, imo. I have never had a problem with my sx2, but it cycles very slowly, or jams, when shooting those shells. If you take one and look at it next to a premium shell, they are actually wider at both ends. If you try to put one in the barrel, without shutting the action, you can feel that it actually has to be pushed in a little bit.

As far as the pump goes, my guess is that you have an ejector problem, that's all.

Hope you get them fixed soon so you can get back into the field! :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Try thoughly cleaning the chamber with a chamber brush maybe there is a fine corrosion or carbon build up which would provide a friction fit and make the shell harder to eject, thats the most likely cause of a shell hanging up anyway. My 37 is 35 years old and cycles every shell I feed it just fine including fiocchi's.


----------

